

If the EU wins against Google, it could change the search engine forever - davmre
http://www.vox.com/2015/4/16/8433153/eu-google-antitrust

======
Nadya
It's going to be really interesting when Google succeeds in creating a self-
improving algorithm that even the developers don't understand - which runs
entirely off search data without developer interaction.

If people prefer Google products using an algorithm that decided most people
prefer Google products and therefore places Google products above competitor
products - is it still trying to use their monopoly power to push their own
products?

Who wants to start placing bets on the a piggy-back company being created that
searches through Google API's? I don't know... something like
"prefergoogle.com"

This is absolutely silly.

